# الهندسه الكهربائية Vs الهندسية الميكانيكية ..!!



## فــاهم (27 يناير 2008)

*ســلام عليـكم من الله ورحمة منه وبركاته .. @[email protected] 
أخـواني الأعـزاء .. مهندسينيننـا الأبطـال @[email protected] .. 

.. سـ أستشيركمـ بـ عدة أمـور ,, بـ حكم خبرتكم , و عامل سنكم , و ثقافتكم الجمة @[email protected] ,, و أتمنى ان أجد منكم ما يساعدني في سؤلاي و يكون ناصح لـي .. 

أخـوتي المهندسين فـي جميع أنحاء الوطن العربي .:
أنا ع مشـارف التخصص ...! و لكن تفكيري و إهتمـامي لـ تخصيين فقط وهمـا (( الهندسه الكهربائية - الهندسة الميكانيكه )) فقـط @[email protected] فـ مـا أريد أن أصل له هو .. 
:

أريد أي شخص يدخل ع هذا الموضوع و يكون عنده العلم الكـافي الذي يستطيع أن يفيديني فيه و يفيد المئات من بعدي فـ لا يبخل علينـا ,, 

فـ إستفسارتي هي ..:
و اتمنى أن يكون الرد لـ كلا التخصيين ..! @[email protected]

- صعوبة المناهج .؟ 
- ما هو التخصص الذي يعتمد على الرياضيات ..؟ و ماهو الذي يعتمد على الفيزياء .؟ بـ شكل أساسي ..؟ و إلا كل التخصصات فيها فيزياء و رياضيات ..!
- حاجات المملكة العربية السعودية تكون أكـثر لـ المهندس الكهـربائي أو الميكانيكي ..؟
- هل يوجد فرص وظيفه لـ مهندس الميكانيكا في البنوك .؟ و شـركات الإتصال ..؟ و ما هي ..؟
- أرامـكـو ,, سـابك: فرص الوظيفة عند ارامـكو المهندس هل هي أكثر للمهندس الميكا أم الكهرباء .؟ 
- أيهمــــا أفضل بـــــ نظرك ...؟
- ما هي الشركات الموجودة في السعودية تطلب مهندسين الميكانيكـا .؟ " الشركات الكبيره "


هذا اللي عندي و أتمنى أن نجد من يجيب عليهـا @[email protected] .. ​*​


----------



## tariqsamer (28 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز يمكنك الدمج بين الاختصاصين وان تدرس هندسة الالكتروميكانيكس
ولكن الهندسة الميكانيكية تعتمد على الفيزياء والرياضيات بصورة واسعة حسب معرفتي بالهندسة الميكانيكية اما بخصوص العمل فهذه فرص وحسب كفاءتك مع العلم ان اغلب مدراء الشركات الكبرى هم من اختصاص الهندسة الميكانيكية وتستطيع ان تعمل في اي مكان واي شركة او في البنوك ولكن حسب طلب الشركة وتوفر فرصة العمل فكل الشركات فيها معدات تكييف وتبريد ومولدات كهربائية وهذه كلها تعتمد على الهندسة الميكانيكية ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2008)

تحية طيبة .

انا مع الزميل tariqsamer .حيث احسن الأداء والتعبير .

للمزيد انقر هنا .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## نوار النابلسي (19 أغسطس 2009)

انا ايضا املك المشكله نفسها ارجو المساعده


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

شوف يا باشمهندس

كويس جدا انك حصرت رغبانك فى قسمين فقط و دة هيسهل عليك الاختيار

نصيحتى اللى دايما بنصح بيها اللى بيسألوا عن اختيار الاقسام هى : شوف انت حابب قسم اية و عايز تشتغل فى اية و توكل على الله و ادخل القسم

لازم تكون حابب القسم اللى هتدخلة لانك هتدرس فية سنوات و هتشتغل فية ان شاء الله باقى عمرك

خريجى كل الاقسام الحمد لله بيشتغلوا بس الاهم انهم يكونوا داخلين القسم عن اقتناع عشان يعرفوا يبدعوا فية

متسألش عن الراتب لانة مش بيفرق و كل شركة او مصنع و لها وضع و الارزاق بيد الله


> - صعوبة المناهج .؟


و من حيث شدة او صعوبة الدراسة الهندسة الميكانيكية اصعب والله اعلم 




> - ما هو التخصص الذي يعتمد على الرياضيات ..؟ و ماهو الذي يعتمد على الفيزياء .؟ بـ شكل أساسي ..؟ و إلا كل التخصصات فيها فيزياء و رياضيات ..!



الكهرباء تعتمد بشكل اساسى على الرياضيات و الميكانيكا تعتمد على الفيزياء




> - هل يوجد فرص وظيفه لـ مهندس الميكانيكا في البنوك .؟ و شـركات الإتصال ..؟ و ما هي ..؟


لأ ما علاقة البنوك بالمهندسين اصلا!!!!!!


> - أرامـكـو ,, سـابك: فرص الوظيفة عند ارامـكو المهندس هل هي أكثر للمهندس الميكا أم الكهرباء .؟
> - أيهمــــا أفضل بـــــ نظرك ...؟
> - ما هي الشركات الموجودة في السعودية تطلب مهندسين الميكانيكـا .؟ " الشركات الكبيره "
> 
> - حاجات المملكة العربية السعودية تكون أكـثر لـ المهندس الكهـربائي أو الميكانيكي ..؟



انا مش سعودى عشان اعرف الاجابة عن الاسئلة دى



استخير ربنا و توكل على الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

> مع العلم ان اغلب مدراء الشركات الكبرى هم من اختصاص الهندسة الميكانيكية وتستطيع ان تعمل في اي مكان واي شركة او في البنوك ولكن حسب طلب الشركة وتوفر فرصة العمل فكل الشركات فيها معدات تكييف وتبريد ومولدات كهربائية وهذه كلها تعتمد على الهندسة الميكانيكية ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت



ما تخصص مهندس ميكانيكا فى البنوك يا باشمهندس طارق؟!؟!؟؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!

لو تقصد التبريد و التكييف فدة شغل مبدأى يعنى المهندس بيصمم و يركب التكييفات و بعد كدة ملهوش علاقة بالبنك او ايا كان المكان اللى تم عمل التكييفات فية الا فى حالات الصيانة 

بس ملهوش شغل دائم هناك


----------



## marwan hassan (27 أغسطس 2010)

الكهرباء علم ونور 
والكل يعرف انه علم غير مرئي بالعين المجرد بكل اقسامه 
عكس الميكانيك فهو واضح للعيان 
واود ان اضيف ان جميع اقسام الهندسة صعبة وليست سهلة ولا يزعل مني اخواني المهندسين وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ فاهم/ السلام علكم و رحمة الله - اولا على حسب خبرتي كمهندس ميكانيك اود ان انصحك ان الهندسة الكهربائيه هي الافضل من الناحيه الابداعيه نسبة لان الكهربا و الاتصالات و التحكم في تطور متزايد مع الزمن - اما الهندسه الميكانيكيا فهي لا تقل شأنا عن الكهربائيه و لكن للأمانه هنالك ثبات اي ان التغير مع الزمن (الاكتشافات الميكانيكيه الحديثه) ليست كثيره و غير ملاحظه مما جعل من الميكانيكيه نسبيا تكاد ان تكون معروفه لكل التخصصات اي بمعنى ان كل من هب و دب بينظر فيها (ومن هذه النقطه انصحك بان تتوكل الى قسم الكهربا إذا كان لديك فيه رغبه ) مع العلم هذه وجهة نظر شخصيه جدا


----------



## ahmed malik (29 أغسطس 2010)

أوافق المهندس أيمن حسن في هذا الكلام واضيف ايضاً ان الهندسة الميكانيكية ذات مجال واسع بالاضافة الي متعتها.


----------



## مغترب في امريكا (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا ودي بس اني ارحب بجميع الاعضاء المشركين والادرةالمنتدي اخوكم/مغترب قي امريكا


----------



## مغترب في امريكا (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ايش افضل هندسه كهربائيه ام هندسه ميكانكيه وفرص العمل في السعوديه مطلوب اكثر ايش ممكن الرد بسرعه


----------



## مغترب في امريكا (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*اي افضل*

السلام ودي اسال عن موضوع اي صعب هندسه كهربائيه ا و ميكانكيه اي مطلوب اكثر. اي اكثرفيه فرص توظيف وشكرا:87:


----------



## هيثم منصور الاثوري (1 يوليو 2011)

انا والله عن نفس مهند ميكانيكا مستوى اول وماعندي اي خبره بالموضوع توكلت على الله والله بيوفقنا ان شالله


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (6 يونيو 2013)

...


----------

